# Huffing and Puffing



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do your cockapoos huff and puff in protest of being asked to do something?

This morning I am trying to have a coffee in bed which I like to do on a Saturday. We got the girls up when making the coffee, they did their toilet thing and ate their breakfast. Nina has happily come back up with me, Lola usually goes to the living room to lie on the chair by the window. Just now she's come into bedroom got up on bed and licked my hand. I told her to lie down and she did her circling then lay down. Two minutes later sitting up again, licked my hand, I told her to lie down and this time she huffed and puffed, I said lie down again and she did huffing and puffing as she lay down 

Think she's trying to tell me something?.... Get up mum!! 

She's usually the one we can't shift in the morning, she often goes back to bed or lays on the chair down in the living room.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus is definitely a huffer. Get up lazybones, there is work to do, treats to earn, places to go, people to meet...


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Aimee Jane is a huffer. I thought she had gotten it from me!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami is a HUGH huffer!! Mostly when he cannot get his way, if I don't offer him a crunchy water bottle I have finished, if Carley steals his toys or if he knows I'm going out and not taking him. If he sees me getting ready and knows he will not be invited he jumps up in a corner chair in our bedroom, careful that I can see him, and FLOPS down as hard as he can with a loud Huff and if I haven't acknowledged how sorry I am for him he will repeat the entire show. Drama, Drama, Drama!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer will huff and sigh (almost like a person) if I won't go out and pick up poop right away. Between the poochie bell ringing, high pitched whining and the eventual human-like sigh it's very clear he is frustrated with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's funny isn't it


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> It's funny isn't it



He just sighed at me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> He just sighed at me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you do mum??


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes i know just what you mean ,,and the best part is people call them dumb animals..look at who really is dumb haa Haa


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine are whingers rather than huffers...
If they have to wait for me to do what they want to do they have their own lines of protest:
Inzi does this intent stare followed by a wide audible yawn whinge - she then backs away wagging slowing hypnotically staring 'you will get up and do my will, you will get up and do my will...' 
Kiki does the intense stare and a wooflie low level bark along with front foot steps.
Dot in her usual subtle way bounces on you with her two front paws does a quick circle and repeats while chatter moaning.
If I ignore them or insist that they go and lie down they do, but with their eyes fixed on me, tail gently wagging and the occasional audible whinge. They know I won't resist for long, it is not very relaxing 

The sigh is saved for those contented moments of settling down on my knee or by my side, belly full and bones at rest.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes the whingy whiney is well known here too


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi I think you've missed your calling as a writer. The way you describe them, it is almost as if we are there.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes!! I thought it was just Murphy! He's flops downs and huffs and puffs. Especially when he going to sleep, he also whinges and even yodely/howls! It's so funny but whenever I try to record him he stops! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is very quiet. We get the intense stare and the occasional paw on the arm thing, he only huffs when he settles down. Phoebe has a huge range of vocal noises. Huffing, yowling, warbling, trilling,. This is at its height first thing in the morning.. She is so delighted to see everyone she has to use her entire vocal range to let the world know.....and she does it to every member of the family. Eventually, she quietens down and then lies in the kitchen with her paw on my foot as if to say 'Mum, you are not going anywhere until I am fed'!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady does it too!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Lady does it too!!



Because secretly she's Beemer's mom. So of course! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Because secretly she's Beemer's mom. So of course!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHAHAHAHA!!!! yup! secretly she is. lol. hahah


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

We get a big Huff when Dudley has given up trying to get us to do something for him, he will flop down with a bit grumpy huff, so funny.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

We get huffed at too and sneezed at if we ignore him.


----------

